# Best Transfer Paper for my high end laser printer



## jvalent (Dec 26, 2014)

I know there have been posts asking what is the best transfer paper too use in a laser printer. However most of the posts I have read on the forums are referencing desk top laser printers.

I run a digital print business. We have added shirt printing capabilities. I have a supplier for heat transfers for 20+ design orders. I am also looking to do one off shirts as well. I will eventually purchase a Roland printer cutter but want to get some cash flow going first.

I have a Roland Plotter/Cutter already.

So... to the question....

I run a Xerox C75 Printer. This is a much higher end printer than most laser printers. The quality is amazing and it uses one of Xerox's best dry ink technologies.

So I am looking for the best transfer paper to go with my printer in the hopes that I will be able to produce a quality shirt on both light and dark shirts.

Any help, input or direction is greatly appreciated.

Thanks - Jeff


----------

